# What kind of Lunch Box do you use?



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

I prefer this to carry my lunch:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

I usually use a small cooler. If you see it don't steal my lunch.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I usually use a small cooler. If you see it don't steal my lunch.



That's a pretty sweet cooler. How do you keep it secure?


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

This is a compelling thread. I would definitely secure that lunch box with a serious lock. Probably Kryptonite.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> That's a pretty sweet cooler. How do you keep it secure?


Couple of these


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Also have one of these for some soup.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> . How do you keep it secure?



i split my thermos and lunch box up and put them on separate racks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i split my thermos and lunch box up and put them on separate racks.



Don't you mean separate them at 2 different tables? This way you can take up two of them!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

I am interested in some type of locking solution. Someone stole my napkin last week. It was a very nice napkin.

Any ideas?


----------



## hammer (Jan 4, 2012)

Igloo soft pack that I've had for years.  Kinda doubles as a man purse.

Why do we have these threads in January? :roll:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nick said:


> This is a compelling thread. I would definitely secure that lunch box with a serious lock. Probably Kryptonite.



I am rather passionate about my lunch box. I don't want anything to happen to it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I am interested in some type of locking solution. Someone stole my napkin last week. It was a very nice napkin.
> 
> Any ideas?



Just keep it in your fanny pack.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 4, 2012)

I put my lunch in a Brownstone Gingerbread house. If I get hungry after lunch, I'll eat the roof.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Just keep it in your fanny pack.



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


>



Nice, is it roomy inside?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, is it roomy inside?



Yes!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Yes!



Not really, how do you put a $5 dolla foot long in that thing?

Can I get the other dimensions too?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Not really, how do you put a $5 dolla foot long in that thing?
> 
> Can I get the other dimensions too?



Leave half at home, duh...

I'll get you the other dimensions later.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Not really, how do you put a $5 dolla foot long in that thing?
> 
> Can I get the other dimensions too?



I thought the purpose of a lunch box was so you didn't have to get take out?

maybe I'm doing it wrong


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought the purpose of a lunch box was so you didn't have to get take out?
> 
> maybe I'm doing it wrong



I just don't think Bvibert has enough room in that lunch box for much lunch, but it does look cool1


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I just don't think Bvibert has enough room in that lunch box for much lunch, but it does look cool1



I can fit a sammich, bag of pretzels, some Chips Ahoys, and a juice box... what else do you need?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I can fit a sammich, bag of pretzels, some Chips Ahoys, and a juice box... what else do you need?



No soup? Maybe you'd rather have a can of Beefaroni for lunch that day? I just think that box really limits your lunch option. I guess you could buy two of them though.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No soup? Maybe you'd rather have a can of Beefaroni for lunch that day? I just think that box really limits your lunch option. I guess you could buy two of them though.



How would you fit two of those snazzy lunch boxes into a fanny pack?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> How would you fit two of those snazzy lunch boxes into a fanny pack?


I don't think you can have both, those lunch boxes and a fanny pack. Unless you can figure out how to rig them onto the side of the belt like holsters.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I don't think you can have both, those lunch boxes and a fanny pack. Unless you can figure out how to rig them onto the side of the belt like holsters.



this one might work


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> How would you fit two of those snazzy lunch boxes into a fanny pack?



Two fanny packs, duh


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I am interested in some type of locking solution. Someone stole my napkin last week. It was a very nice napkin.
> 
> Any ideas?



What type of lunch box/bag/sack/bin where you using when this napkin got stolen? Did you report it or write a letter to the ski area about the theft?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No soup? Maybe you'd rather have a can of Beefaroni for lunch that day? I just think that box really limits your lunch option. I guess you could buy two of them though.



No, not a big fan of soup.  I think I'll stay away from Beefaroni as well, thanks.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No, not a big fan of soup.  I think I'll stay away from Beefaroni as well, thanks.



Even on a cold day like today and how about if you know you'll be riding the gondola or the Bluebird, you still wouldn't have Beefaroni?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What type of lunch box/bag/sack/bin where you using when this napkin got stolen? Did you report it or write a letter to the ski area about the theft?



I got up from my seat in the cafeteria to hit the can and when I came back my beloved napkin was not there!

I did report it to Guest Services as well as the local police.  

This is the napkin.






This is the lunch box






I switch them up daily.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Even on a cold day like today and how about if you know you'll be riding the gondola or the Bluebird, you still wouldn't have Beefaroni?



No, eating soup takes too long, my time is too valuable to be slurping up my meal from a spoon.

I might consider Beefaroni if I'm riding in an enclosed lift that day, for the entertainment factor.  But the risk of a Beefaroni explosion while bashing bumps is not a pleasant thought.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> This is the napkin.



here is a napkin for your box


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I got up from my seat in the cafeteria to hit the can and when I came back my beloved napkin was not there!
> 
> I did report it to Guest Services as well as the local police.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have to lock it or use the free bag check.  The resorts should provide video surveillance and ample security guards to watch over your belongings and respond to suspicious behavior.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> here is a napkin for your box



Killing me... stop.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I got up from my seat in the cafeteria to hit the can and when I came back my beloved napkin was not there!
> 
> I did report it to Guest Services as well as the local police.
> 
> ...



Is that your Stowe set up?

I'll keep my eye out for your beloved napkin and will post here if I see it.


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I am interested in some type of locking solution. Someone stole my napkin last week. It was a very nice napkin.
> 
> Any ideas?



glue a rat trip to the top of your sandwich box.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Is that your Stowe set up?
> 
> I'll keep my eye out for your beloved napkin and will post here if I see it.



I usually just take it with me on back-country trips. but I decided to eat my lunch inside the lodge at the Institution after I separated my skis- one at Bear Mt and the other at Ram's Head. I have to admit, the shuttle ride was a bitch.  

Please keep an eye out for the napkin!


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> here is a napkin for your box



That should work just great for a bloody nose!


----------



## billski (Jan 4, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> I got up from my seat in the cafeteria to hit the can and when I came back my beloved napkin was not there!
> 
> I did report it to Guest Services as well as the local police.



Your napkin has been located.  I regret to inform you that it was found on I-89, with lacerations and a blood-like substance on it's body.  It was buried in a shallow grave off to the side of the road.  Nearby a Stowe lift ticket,  and a single ski was found.  While forensics have not been completed, there is evidence to suggest these items were thrown from the window of a Land Rover at a high rate of speed.  His next of kin have been notified.  The cafeteria will hold a moment of silence on Friday.  Napkin brethren from all over Vermont are expected to attend.  It will likely impact food service across the state.  More news as it breaks.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 4, 2012)

billski said:


> Your napkin has been located.  I regret to inform you that it was found on I-89, with lacerations and a blood-like substance on it's body.  It was buried in a shallow grave off to the side of the road.  Nearby a Stowe lift ticket,  and a single ski was found.  While forensics have not been completed, there is evidence to suggest these items were thrown from the window of a Land Rover at a high rate of speed.  His next of kin have been notified.  The cafeteria will hold a moment of silence on Friday.  Napkin brethren from all over Vermont are expected to attend.  It will likely impact food service across the state.  More news as it breaks.



I don't do take out. And that's not 89.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'll get you the other dimensions later.



Were you able to get them?

You don't bring any fruit skiing with you? It does look like you can put a clementine where each tire is in that box.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Were you able to get them?
> 
> You don't bring any fruit skiing with you? It does look like you can put a clementine where each tire is in that box.



No, but I filled it up with water and found that it holds a little more than a liter..

Fruit get's too banged up while I'm skiing bumps...


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No, but I filled it up with water and found that it holds a little more than a liter..
> 
> Fruit get's too banged up while I'm skiing bumps...



Thanks, one liter is a little small for me.

You sound like you're pretty gnarly in the bumps!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, one liter is a little small for me.
> 
> You sound like you're pretty gnarly in the bumps!



Gnarly is one word for it.  I gotta find a better way to attach the lunch box to my belt though...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 5, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Gnarly is one word for it.  I gotta find a better way to attach the lunch box to my belt though...



What happened to your fanny pack?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> What happened to your fanny pack?



I sold it to some dude in the Boston area, made a tidy profit on it too.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I sold it to some dude in the Boston area, made a tidy profit on it too.



So you sold it without having a plan in place to carry your little lunchbox? 

Did nick give you a good price?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> So you sold it without having a plan in place to carry your little lunchbox?
> 
> Did nick give you a good price?



Any word on your missing little napkin?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any word on your missing little napkin?



None so far. I am hoping that billski comes across it on his travels. He alleges he is skiing this weekend. 

Still dvry distraught over the napkin. Maybe I should write a letter to the Institution making them aware of the situation. I would not want this to happen to anyone else. Ever.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> None so far. I am hoping that billski comes across it on his travels. He alleges he is skiing this weekend.
> 
> Still dvry distraught over the napkin. Maybe I should write a letter to the Institution making them aware of the situation. I would not want this to happen to anyone else. Ever.



That's rough Skippy. You should put the feelers out in Brooklyn...and the Island. You've got little people in big places from what I hear.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenn said:


> That's rough Skippy. You should put the feelers out in Brooklyn...and the Island. You've got little people in big places from what I hear.



Keep an eye out for it little fella. It could save your life.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2012)

Glenn said:


> That's rough Skippy. You should put the feelers out in Brooklyn...and the Island. You've got little people in big places from what I hear.



Sounds like Glenn might have some inside information on this unfortunate situation, we'll have to see if he cracks under the pressure.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## JimG. (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> None so far. I am hoping that billski comes across it on his travels. He alleges he is skiing this weekend.
> 
> Still dvry distraught over the napkin. Maybe I should write a letter to the Institution making them aware of the situation. I would not want this to happen to anyone else. Ever.



Well, at least you had insurance on it, right?

Sounds like it's worth a fortune.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 6, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Keep an eye out for it little fella. It could save your life.



Do you have any black and white "old tyme" photos of your missing napkin?  Maybe posing with some alleged relatives from the old country?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 9, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> None so far. I am hoping that billski comes across it on his travels. He alleges he is skiing this weekend.
> 
> Still dvry distraught over the napkin. Maybe I should write a letter to the Institution making them aware of the situation. I would not want this to happen to anyone else. Ever.



Bump

Did you hang out in the lodges looking for the napkin? Could it be buried under all the snow for the Dew Tour?


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Bump
> 
> Did you hang out in the lodges looking for the napkin? Could it be buried under all the snow for the Dew Tour?



I did look around for it rather extensively but alas, nothing. I wrote the mountain a 14 paragraph letter informing them of the devastating loss that occurred in their facility.  How callous of them. 

There are now armed personnel watching all movement in the lodges. How this could ever happen is beyond me.


----------

